# On/Off Button on Tower won't turn PC on.



## eberger1981 (Sep 5, 2009)

Hi,

My PC is a HP Pavillion Media Center PC, Mdl# m7580n, Prod# EX332AA.

The problem I'm having is I can't turn it on now. The button that does that won't turn it on now, so I can't use the PC. Before I try to take anything apart I would like to know what if anything I can do to find out if it is indeed the On/Off button that's the issue or could it possibly be something else not allowing me to start it. It was shut down normally the night b4 this started and up to this point I never had an issue starting it back up the next time. 

If it is the On/Off button that is the issue, how easy is it to replace and about how much will it cost for me to replace it...and is it something I could do myself? I can't really afford to take it anywhere to be fixed at this time, so I would appreciate any help in being able to possibly get this fixed myself.

I would appreciate any help I can get in this matter.

Thank You 
Laura


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

It's probably not the front panel button, but you can check it by jumping the 2 pins on the motherboard momentarily to see if it starts.

First make sure the power cord is plugged in fully on both ends and if you using a power strip/surge protector cycle the power switch on it on and off. 

To jump the pins you'll need to remove the side cover, locate and unplug the Front Panel(F_Panel 1 Click on the image below) connector plug, using a small screw driver momentarily touch pins number 6 and 8.


----------



## eberger1981 (Sep 5, 2009)

I've done as you stated in your advice above, with no luck. Nothing happened. So, if it isn't the on/off button, what could it be? I really was hoping this wouldn't end up costing me....

Thank You


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Do you have access to a digital voltmeter to test with?
 Test Your Power Supply 

Lacking that another power supply?

You could try clearing the CMOS, unplug the power cord(from the wall) press and hold the power button several times to remove any resudial power, on the motherboard right next to the front panel connector is a header labeled CLRRTC(Clear Real Time Clock) there will be a jumper cap on the 2nd and 3rd pin, pull the cap up off the pins and place on the 1st and 2nd pin, wait 10 seconds and move it back, replug the power and see if it will boot.
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...=en&dlc=en&cc=us&lang=en&product=3189598#N496


----------



## eberger1981 (Sep 5, 2009)

No, I don't have a digital voltmeter...
Have a question tho about the instructions.. It says "When you startup the PC you will need to enter BIOS setup to reset any custom BIOS settings."
I have no idea what if anything was set specific/custom wise.. what do I do there? I'm pretty much a rookie at this stuff, and I don't want to make things worse for myself. It talks about a password too in order to get into the BIOS settings.. How much of this am I going to need to know to get thru this? 

Thank You for your patience!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

If you have never set a Bios password there will not be one, same goes for the custom bios settings, if you have never changed them they will be the default settings.


----------

